# Torpheus LLangi



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Gang,

Can someone post a picture of the LLangi and the Pinnapple. Looking into getting some and want to see what they look like. Thanks much.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

You can find pictures of *I*langi and "Pineapple" in the tropheus profile section. Pineapples are really Kasakalawe/Mpulungu AKA Moops.

NorthShore has a nice colony of Moops and EKlikewhoa has a REALLY nice colony of Ilangi.

Maybe they can post some pictures or you can do a search for their threads with their pictures.


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Thsnks Irked, that link helped me a lot :thumb: . Was wondering what brand Spirulina do you guys feed?
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Is the O.S.I. pellets any good :-?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm old fashion I feed a high quality spirulina flake only and it hasn't done me wrong. So I cannot comment on any of the other foods you have mentioned.

When I bought my tropheus back in May I got a 5lb sealed bag of flake from the guy and I am still feeding from that bag. When the time comes for needing more I can either buy it online or get it from members of my local Cichlid club.

I am sure members from your local clubs have the hookup on high quality spirulina and nls 1mm cichlid formula. As well as on fish.


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks, go ahead and let me know where you bought your food so that I can go get some :thumb:


----------



## trophsmania (Jul 18, 2008)

i want to see them too


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Guys,

Thanks for all the replies. Now for the big question--- Can I put 10 w/c Ilangis in a standard 55 gallons tank??


----------



## tropical_tails (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, if your going to spend the money for wild caught trophs, then I honestly would suggest a bigger space for them. Especially since ten is a difficult number to keep in the first place. Trophs are best kept in a large colony, it spreads the aggression out. You may find that with only ten that they play odd-man-out and eliminate the weakest link. I know that this post will get many replies of people saying that ten is enough, but it really depends on the colony. Just let me ask you this: If your paying $500.00 for a group of trophs do you really want to gamble? The more the better with trophs and I would have to suggest more. More fish and more space. Sorry, but that how the trophs play it.


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

your paying $500.00 for a group of trophs do you really want to gamble? The more the better with trophs and I would have to suggest more. More fish and more space. Sorry, but that how the trophs play it.

Thanks for the advise!! I have done a lot of reading and I believe most will agree with you. I guess I'll have to play it the tropheus way


----------

